# Salinity question



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

When I added water to my tank (no animals yet) the salinity was 1.023. I just tested it today, it has been 3 days since i set it up, and the salinity is at 1.019. Is it supposed to fluctuate? Should I mix up more water to add some more salt? Or will it just go down again during the cycle?


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

since you tank is still cycling when you top up you could just add some more saltwater this will push it up a bit, test it then test it the next day, don't go mad and add a lot of water just do it slowly.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What made it go down? You had to have lost water in order for the salinity to have gone down. Whats different? Evaporation, salt does not go out of the tank, so thats not it. Skimming wet? Salinity will go out of whack from losing water, and you should try to keep it between 1.017 and 1.025 for a FOWLR, and between 1.025 and 1.026 for a Reef tank. Next batch you plan on topping off, mix up some salt with it, slightly over the 1.025 mark to start raising it back up.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Ok. Your confused for the same reasons as me... haha. My tank is by a window and it has been really sunny so I thought maybe evaporation? But salt doesn't evaporate and I didn't see any salt on the glass around the water line where some water may have evaporated.Plus it didn't look to me that I had lost any water. So maybe my first reading just wasn't as accurate as I thought.I didn't have the water at 77 degrees until yesterday when I got a heater.Maybe thats it? I don't have a skimmer. I topped off the tank today and got it to 1.025, so I will keep monitoring it and hope it doesn't change!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry didn't mean to get us confused. =). Temp at 77 should not have made the reading off by that much, I keep my tank at 79, so its not that far off. Being in the sun will cause evaporation and algae, but not change the salinity. Are you using a Hydrometer or a Refractometer?


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Hydrometer.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi ikfishy, you are talking about specific gravity when using a hydrometer. It's less accurate than when using a refractometer. It may read the proper reading straight from the box but after repeative uses, it will lose its accuracy. Let it soak in warm water for an hour after every use. Take a water sample to ur fish store and let them use their refractometer to see how accurate your hydrometer is doing. You may be surprised how off it was.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

lkfishy said:


> Hydrometer.


Those are not very accurate. Before taking the reading with one of those, rinse it out with your tank water. then, turn it upside down, stick it into the tank half way, then turn right side up and let the water in. I'd take the reading 2-3 times before I was satisfied it was close.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

hmmm, the lady at my fish store just put a hydrometer on the the counter when she came back with my sand and said "your going to need this" so I didn't get to do any shopping for one myself, or even look at the refractometers. I just took her word for it. But I will go get a refractometer this weekend, they don't seem to be that expensive.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Get a Refractometer and keep the hydro as back up.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

They can be expensive but they are worth it and you won't have to worry about any errors.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

lkfishy said:


> hmmm, the lady at my fish store just put a hydrometer on the the counter when she came back with my sand and said "your going to need this" so I didn't get to do any shopping for one myself, or even look at the refractometers. I just took her word for it. But I will go get a refractometer this weekend, they don't seem to be that expensive.


*rotating smile


----------



## David36 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I will have to order a refractometer online, because at my lfs it was $150, and he assured me that my hydrometer was accurate if I used it correctly. But I know I will have my tank long enough to make a refracto worth it so i'll get one at some point. We got a banded brittle star today, along with two small hermits and a peppermint shrimp! I drip acclimated them (worried the whole time because I have never done that before...) but I think it went well and even the star is exploring the tank now that its dark in the kitchen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nicely done!!
Your LFS must just sell the highe end Refractometer. And they are wrong by telling you that it will work properly when done the right way. You can do it the right way 3 times in a row, and get 3 different readings. You don't need to spend that much on one.
Some get them off e-bay.
Dog health: veterinarian supplies: Portable Refractometer
Thats the one I use.
Salinity Refractometer 0-10%ATC Aquarium New RHSN-10ATC | eBay


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

I live in the UK and the average price for a Refractometer is £40, I think that is something between 60 and 80 of your American Dollars, with Crabs and Snails I just put the bag in the water to get the temps the same then toss them in and have never lost any, the shrimp I would acclimate but I avoid StarFish as some don't have a good lifespan in tanks.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nicely done!!
> Your LFS must just sell the highe end Refractometer. And they are wrong by telling you that it will work properly when done the right way. You can do it the right way 3 times in a row, and get 3 different readings. You don't need to spend that much on one.
> Some get them off e-bay.


I know! I tried soaking it and doing it exactly how he told me and I got 3 different readings from 1.019-1.030 one right after another. so I pretty much had no idea where the real reading was... But they tested my water there and luckily it was 1.021. He said I could raise it a little if I wanted but that it wouldn't matter too much until I got coral. Thanks.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

You can also try to get a electronic ph reader. They cost about the same but you just dip it into your tank instead of putting drops on a lense. It's another option but the refractometer still sounds good.


----------

